# HTC Sense 4.0 Icons



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been dabbling with the new CM Theme Chooser and was wondering if anybody knew of any HTC Sense 4.0 Icons or an icon pack to match my current theme? I've googled countless times and have searched the forums to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

There is the Sense 4.0 theme in the themes section but that's all I'm aware of personally.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's what I'm using, but for some reason it doesn't theme my app drawer icon.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

I've also been searching for navigation bar icons as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

HTC one x navigation bar keys are in atticus soft key thread on xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

im using one of the sense ones from this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1643406 im assuming if you decompile the apk you will have the icons?


----------

